# Cebu Pacific booking flights from June 1 onwards



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Received a promo alert from CP in my email. I called them and looked on their site.
They are booking flights now from June 1, 2020 onwards.

I asked what about the ECQ? He said if it's still on you can rebook. 

I see PAL is not doing this yet. Could be a way to raise capital during these uncertain times?? 

https://www.cebupacificair.com/en-us


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

I have a return flight with PAL (booked months ago) to Brisbane Oz in mid August and my ute is parked at the airport,,,,,, not heard anything from PAL but got an email 2 weeks ago from valet parking that they were moving my ute to the domestic valet parking. I suppose they are consolidating/streamlining their operations given no international flights. I hope things get back to normal by then,,,,,, who knows.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Tim_L (Jul 14, 2018)

I’m just going to wait until I know things are back up and running before I book another flight to the US. I’ve already had two flights on 2 different airlines cancel thus tying up cash on both. 
Cebu ECQ has been extended til May 15 now. Who knows if it’ll be extended again. 
When I know for a fact they’re flying and transportation to the airport is running, I’ll rebook.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Air Asia was accepting bookings starting 1 May with the promise of a free rebooking or refund as well.

That was a couple days ago, not sure if they are still offering them.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Tim_L said:


> I’m just going to wait until I know things are back up and running before I book another flight to the US. I’ve already had two flights on 2 different airlines cancel thus tying up cash on both.
> Cebu ECQ has been extended til May 15 now. Who knows if it’ll be extended again.
> When I know for a fact they’re flying and transportation to the airport is running, I’ll rebook.


I wish I had that luxury Tim, booked my round trip at the end of February with no idea that "the coronavirus" would or is so devastating back then. Wait and see is all I can do like most others.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Manitoba said:


> Air Asia was accepting bookings starting 1 May with the promise of a free rebooking or refund as well.
> 
> That was a couple days ago, not sure if they are still offering them.


The ECQ and cancelled flight exposed Air Asia's customer service.

The wifes family uses Air Asia because it's the cheapest & the wife books online to join them on the same flight.

Air Asia cancelled 2 flights due to Covid & we tried to call to get a refund. You can only speak to a human if the flights originate in India. I used skype to call Air Asia in India and they said we must use the web based chat AVA. I spent hours using AVA, then finally was able to chat via keyboard with ALLSTAR. They promised a refund but it would take months so I chose credit the cost to my Air Asia Account. I finally got a credit to my Air Asia Big member account and have up to 1 year to use it.

No more Asia for us after the credit is used.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

CP might be offering flights to get some money in their coffers then use it to keep afloat whilst it takes you a couple months to get a refund. Chances there is not going to be any flights as early as June.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Gary D said:


> CP might be offering flights to get some money in their coffers then use it to keep afloat whilst it takes you a couple months to get a refund. Chances there is not going to be any flights as early as June.


I have no intention of booking any flights until they are actually flying. 

Even if they are flying I will drive anywhere I go. I need to take my car with me and i will be exposed to far fewer numbers of people than in a crowded airport and in a aluminum cylinder 10,000 m above the earth.


----------

